# Ooth hatch numbers



## meaganelise9 (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep thinking. You know what I wish we had? A list of species and the minimum, maximum, and average numbers of nymphs out of an ootheca for that species. Wouldn't that be handy? I don't know if everyone cares about those numbers, but it's certainly something I consider before buying an ooth from someone, since I have to know if I really have the resources to make the most of them. I don't like to have unnecessary deaths. What do you guys think? If such a thing doesn't exist, I'd be happy to start compiling.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.mantisonline.de/index.php?lan=en&amp;show=species&amp;content=a:2:{s:7:%22subshow%22;s:15:%22species_mantids%22;s:10:%22level_left%22;s:3:%22all%22;}

You can find some here. Check under breeding for the species...If it's there.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I've been there. It would just be nice to have those particular numbers in one concise document.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 30, 2012)

Get to compiling, I guess.


----------



## kr1cket (Jan 30, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Get to compiling, I guess.


lol....


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 30, 2012)

haha true..


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2012)

That would take a lot of time to compile. I don't think it is really that feasible. Ooths from the same female can vary in hatch rate and so can ooths within the same species. Then you add in environmental and other factors................ way too many variables.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 30, 2012)

Rick is right on this one, I've had as many 77 and as little as 18 nymphs hatch from Idolo ooths, all given the same care to the mom's and the ooths, it would be a in general number like 20-40 or 50-90 and so on, no real way to tell till the present unwraps itself. But it would be awesome if you could know ahead of time. :detective: 

If you have access to a X-ray machine it may help but all the nymphs would come out with 3 heads then. :lol:


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Rick is right on this one, I've had as many 77 and as little as 18 nymphs hatch from Idolo ooths, all given the same care to the mom's and the ooths, it would be a in general number like 20-40 or 50-90 and so on, no real way to tell till the present unwraps itself. But it would be awesome if you could know ahead of time. :detective:
> 
> If you have access to a X-ray machine it may help but all the nymphs would come out with 3 heads then. :lol:


wait idolos dont have three heads normally :helpsmilie:


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's true. That's why I was thinking more of an average.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 30, 2012)

You need a lot of data to come up with an "average". I'd say anywhere from 1-300 _could _hatch, depending on species. :lol:


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

what about if we make like the brits and keep records of matings and hatchings through out the year? i think it could be very helpful to see what species are in culture declining and out of stock as well as hatch rates and mating successes.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 30, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Get to compiling, I guess.


Excell care sheet crosslinked across species and including prefered foods etc.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 30, 2012)

gripen said:


> what about if we make like the brits and keep records of matings and hatchings through out the year? i think it could be very helpful to see what species are in culture declining and out of stock as well as hatch rates and mating successes.


This is a good idea and totally doable.


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

should i start this thread?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, go for it! I think the general rule they use on the UK forum is that you only add to the thread if you have a hatch that you personally bred yourself.


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 31, 2012)

I realize there is a huge variation, but when I heard B. borealis was 8-12 and they don't all hatch at once, whereas the T. sinensis I'd just hatched ended up being around 80 (and could've been hundreds)... I think even a guesstimate would be helpful info.


----------



## gripen (Feb 1, 2012)

i have a thread in the works...


----------



## gripen (Feb 2, 2012)

thread was vetoed


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

jeez.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sphodromantis sp. Blue Flash- close to 200 nymphs!

T. sinensis- 50-100

Idolomantis diabolica- 10-50 (50 max)

Gongylus gongylodes- I got 17 from mine a few years ago

Blepharopsis mendica- 30-50

Popa spruca- about 100

Hymenopus coronatus- 20-100

Phyllocrania paradoxa- about 50 maybe more

Parasphendale agrionina- about 100-150

Hope this helps!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 2, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Sphodromantis sp. Blue Flash- close to 200 nymphs!
> 
> T. sinensis- 50-100
> 
> ...


77 max it is then, but I think I hold the record to date on that?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 3, 2012)

Really? You hatched 77?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember that. Heck of a hatch.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep 77, but none were ever as good, 55 was my next best, my average is 35-45 or there about's on Idolo.


----------

